# Urinating in Public



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

The other night i was confronted by two cops for urinating in public. i was not very intoxicated and i did it behind my friends car on a side street. However the cops told me that i would have to appear in court but never gave me a date or a charge. they also were really condescending to me while i was completely cooperative so i hope that that doesnt effect anything that is to come in the future. Essentially what they did was take my ID, copy some information down and then tell me to leave or they would arrest me. should i be worried about whats to come? i didnt realize how serious of an offense it could be and now im not sure what to expect.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Pray the judge doesn't deem you a Lev. I Sex Offender...
It's happened in other states.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

I don't know where this was but you must have been a real asshole to actually get charged for that............ What they were trying to tell you is this: Nobody wants to see you tiny penis !!!!!!


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

But of course the cops were real condesending and you are little miss innocent. Find a bathroom!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

What are you, an animal? Why would you think you can just piss anywhere you want?


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

Sniper said:


> I don't know where this was but you must have been a real asshole to actually get charged for that............ What they were trying to tell you is this: *Nobody wants to see you tiny penis* !!!!!!


maybe he was in p-town


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

He's A Piss Head


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

"I was not very intoxicated" that is probably your opinion. The cop was condescending. Why don't you go piss in your father's front yard and see what he would say. Most cops protect their city as if it is their property. Have you ever seen Cops in New Orleans Yu'al come down here and piss in my town, you are going to get locked up.


----------



## GodblessThearmy (Aug 15, 2006)

Reminds me of the time I caught a guy pissing on a building on a public way, I checked his I.D. and found out he lived 3 houses away! I felt that the fact he saw me while doing his business and pissed on himself was punishment enough. 

Maybe you should piss yourself next time?


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Instead of pissing behind your friends car why not piss IN IT, moran


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

Unregistered said:


> i was not very intoxicated


Who cares.. that is not an element of the crime you committed.


Unregistered said:


> i did it behind my friends car on a side street.


Obviously you did not conceal yourself well enough if you were observed by the police. 


Unregistered said:


> However the cops told me that i would have to appear in court.


Be thankful that this is the result of the incident. You could have been arrested, or worse.. an angry father could have seen you instead of the police and beat the 'piss' out of you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

TacOps said:


> maybe he was in p-town


steering WAY clear of commenting on that one......... don't wanna violate my probation and lose my job at the mall.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Sniper said:


> steering WAY clear of commenting on that one......... don't wanna violate my probation and lose my job at the mall.


* I thought you were on double secret probation! *


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

looks like the puss is out of the bag JAP.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

When you gotta go, you gotta go, but go where you REALLY can't be seen that way the cops WON'T see you. Discretion is the better part of valor.

One weekend night I pulled up right behind this shlub as he wizzed on a building at the corner of a fairly busy side street and a parking lot. Very much in plain view. He turned, looked at me and turned back to finish. I didn't get out of the car, I didn't hassle him. I hit the airhorn.

He jumped about 3 feet in the air and pissed all over himself. As I started to pull away I simply said, "Find a better place next time." I feel justice was served.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Unregistered said:


> i didnt realize how serious of an offense it could be and now im not sure what to expect.


Expect a summons to arrive in the mail from your local court house. From there show up to court on-time and wait for court to be called. Prepare to be arraigned in front of the judge, and then you can either go get an attorney, or waive your right to one. Attempt to explain yourself, or have your attorney explain yourself to the Assistant district attorney. After that suck it up and pay whatever the court assesses in fines....and yes you will be fined....probably have to pay for court costs too.....

have a nice day


----------



## EXTRACOP (Dec 30, 2006)

One weekend night I pulled up right behind this shlub as he wizzed on a building at the corner of a fairly busy side street and a parking lot. Very much in plain view. He turned, looked at me and turned back to finish. I didn't get out of the car, I didn't hassle him. I hit the airhorn.

He jumped about 3 feet in the air and pissed all over himself. As I started to pull away I simply said, "Find a better place next time." I feel justice was served.[/quote]

HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!














That's justice!


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I love when you stop them for speeding and the first thing they say is "I know I was speeding but I really need to go to the bathroom." I take my time writing the citation. Does that make me a mean person?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

jettsixx said:


> ...I take my time writing the citation. Does that make me a mean person?


Yes Jet, it does.
Haven't you ever heard of Uromysoticis Poisoning? Exploding Bladder Syndrome?
Let it be on your head.... (The guilt that is, not the pee.)


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

jettsixx said:


> I love when you stop them for speeding and the first thing they say is "I know I was speeding but I really need to go to the bathroom." I take my time writing the citation. Does that make me a mean person?


 *wait till it happens to you...karma is a bitchinch: *


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I stopped a women for passing a four-way stop (on a four lane road) at thirty mph (25 mph zone). Her excuse was that she had just gotten her period and was enroute home to apply a suitable "manhole cover". I mean, really, what gal doesn't carry a herd of cotton ponies in her bag/glove box? I wrote her a V. No word on if she was able to get the stain out of the seat...

(She did appeal...told her story in open court...the judge asked me if I had a problem with an NR...I said no...NR and on her way...)

</IMG>


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

I had one on 495 south. The nitwit was tailgating me at 80plus. He stated that he was in distress and needed a bathroom. I told him to jump over the guardrail and use the woods. I even offered the mornings paper to him. He didn't have to go but his car did,(expired reg. 4 months). He fought the cite and drove into Ayer DC on a suspended Lic. one more cite. Oh, the entertainment.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

*Don't Pee on My Highway...*


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Tuna said:


> I had one on 495 south. The nitwit was tailgating me at 80plus. He stated that he was in distress and needed a bathroom. I told him to jump over the guardrail and use the woods. I even offered the mornings paper to him. He didn't have to go but his car did,(expired reg. 4 months). He fought the cite and drove into Ayer DC on a suspended Lic. one more cite. Oh, the entertainment.


I believe this was the same guy...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

NIce one 94C


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

been there, done that...well, not been chased.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

RodneyFarva said:


>


"Why for you take a me pitcha."

"Sir, we are making Christmas Green Cards."


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm a sorry Mr. Policia. Me speaka no english. "Under Arrest!!!" Yes Sir, I speak, understand and write perfect english.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I know I already shared my story of the cab driver taking a dump in the middle of the Longfellow Bridge in a snowstorm at dawn, so I won't bother going into that again, but I still feel that beat ANY urination story.


----------

